# Care of wood



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Recently I bought a lovely wooden chest, no instructions nor what type of wood yeah I know not much help but I never thought at the time to ask. Has anybody got any suggestions as how to best to look after it . 

I would add a photo but not via another site, is it not possible to add direct here ?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ValL said:


> Recently I bought a lovely wooden chest, no instructions nor what type of wood yeah I know not much help but I never thought at the time to ask. Has anybody got any suggestions as how to best to look after it .
> 
> I would add a photo but not via another site, is it not possible to add direct here ?


yes almost the same procedure to add a pic.

what type of wood is it made of?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Now Willie I have no idea ! and cannot find it in the catalogue from company.
Oh and thanks not at all clued in these days :-(


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

what a big chest you have

place it somewhere it's not going to get a lot of direct sunlight, not directly under the aircon either, avoid cheap spray polishesas they contain water and alcohol, a cream or wax type polish is best.

we have one we bought in HK and that s how we look after it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Willie ! aye well no comment 

Right will look for cream or wax next shopping trip thanks


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

ValL said:


> Willie ! aye well no comment
> 
> Right will look for cream or wax next shopping trip thanks


Bees wax - you can't beat it. I use it on my flamenco guitars both french polished and shellac (the latter probably being a little pointless). Apply a little. Then try and wipe it off. i.e. very little.

Although I always feel a nice chest (carefully avoiding where only Willie doesn't fear to tread  ) doesn't look at home till it has a few give away red wine circles on top


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Bees wax - you can't beat it. I use it on my flamenco guitars both french polished and shellac (the latter probably being a little pointless). Apply a little. Then try and wipe it off. i.e. very little.
> 
> Although I always feel a nice chest (carefully avoiding where only Willie doesn't fear to tread  ) doesn't look at home till it has a few give away red wine circles on top


I'd go along with bees wax, but not in a general furniture spray thingie as Dunmovin says; the real thing.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

ValL said:


> Willie ! aye well no comment
> 
> Right will look for cream or wax next shopping trip thanks


Looking at that pair of pegs, I don't think you really need it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks all, there better not be any red wine stains on any chest of mine  A friend and I had hunted around for a chest, some are just ridiculously expensive for what they are and others were not wood at all. I seldom drink and would not have a red wine on the chest maybe the bedside cabinet though 

As to my legs they are a little more chunky due to cycling and my heels are redundant as no good on bike !


----------



## logveneer (Jul 6, 2010)

looks like teak wood, because we deal with timbers, We are towood timber.


----------

